# My son's T-Shirt quilt! Finally done!



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

My son was doing some cleaning, and asked me if I thought I could make him a quilt out of his college Tshirts. I told him I would do what I could. Here is the result!


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

He's one happy dude!! Great job... in more ways than one..


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

It's great! He'll love you forever! Penny


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Your son has a lot of T-shirts. The quilt looks great.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great idea, well made too.


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

Awwwww Mom YOU did a great job


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, that's really neat!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Great Job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been thinking of doing a quilt with old boy scout neckerchiefs---I have a lot! Maybe I'll get brave and try it. I'm not much for sewing, but the pieces are all standard size and hemmed, so it should not be too hard. I thought about scout t-shirts, too, but I think that might be beyond my ability! Your quilt is beautiful! I'm sure your son will enjoy it!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

What a wonerfull idea!!!!! :thumbup: 
It looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Gorgeous. What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I made a t-shirt quilt from Komen Race for the Cure t-shirts. After it was done, I took it to a local machine quilter with a long-arm machine. She did a wonderful job machine-quilting it. The quilt was raffled, and here's the kicker: my sister, a breast cancer survivor, won it! She won it totally legally. I just about collapsed when I heard her name was the one drawn. She just about collapsed when I delivered it to her. Oh, one more thing: neither she nor I was at the drawing because we were attending our mother's funeral. Mum would have gotten such a kick out of this story.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That quilt totally ROCKS! Since he's obviously an outdoorsman (the T shirts give that away) it was perfect how you used the pine tree and eagle fabric to compliment the T shirts. I don't think it could have turned out better!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You did a beautiful job,your son's smiles say's what he thinks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Good job! It's obvious that he loves it- he'll enjoy it for years.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Good job! I need a few of the t-shirts that say LOGGER and proud of it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Really a nice quilt. Look at his smile. Bet he said thanks mom....I love it.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He does think it is awesome! Just a tip if anyone is interested in making a T-shirt quilt...I ironed on iron on interfacing to the backs of the T shirts to give them stability so they wouldn't be stretching around. I had hand basted the quilt, and my son liked the looks of the hand basting so much that I ended up quilting the entire thing by hand with large (decorative) stitches, outlining the blocks. I then tacked the quilt by machine every 2 1/2 to 3 inches, so he can machine wash and dry this quilt. That is how I did it...don't know if there is a right or wrong...now my daughter is wanting me to finish her quilt I am making for her wedding quilt...she has already passed her first anniversary! )


----------



## SweetARoma (Jun 21, 2013)

You did a beautiful job and your son looks so happy!!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Maurlynn said:


> Awwwww Mom YOU did a great job


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

That is the best way of recycling and repurposing! So many memories in those shirts and so well made! No wonder your son looks so happy!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

martina said:


> Great idea, well made too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovessandybeaches (Dec 9, 2013)

What a clever idea - it looks awesome and your son looks sooo happy holding it!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nicely done. And let me tell you how much it will get used: I made these for my daughters from their HS band tee-shirts. That was at least 16 yrs ago. When I go to visit they both still have them, use them all the time and love them. I did mine similar to yours but machine stitched around the blocks. I just finished one for my nephew in which I just stitched the front blocks to the batting instead of ironing on interfacing. Then I made and attached the back and stitched the whole thing shut. Turned out well. Your son looks very pleased with his quilt. Lucky kid. Talented mom. Thanks for sharing. jberg


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice job! That's next in my project list.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Great job mom very nice quilt!


littleladybug said:


> My son was doing some cleaning, and asked me if I thought I could make him a quilt out of his college Tshirts. I told him I would do what I could. Here is the result!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice!!! Love it.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

I've only recently heard about quilts made from tee shirts. My friend's daughter asked her to make one for her out of her old tee shirts from college, vacations, and memorable events she had attended. What a lovely idea rather than keep the shirts stored in a "memory box" or closet. Nice job, Mom!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

fun to use things that other enjoyed. Looks like you tied it?


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. He sure looks happy with it.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice! I'm about to embark on making one for my son too. Any advice? I'm not especially a quilter, but have sewn in my day. Did you back the T shirts with fusing? What backing did you use, and what quilting material? Last question... how did you actually do the quilting, by hand or machine? And just around each square? I'm starting mine sometime this summer so it's ready when he goes to college the following year. I'm antsy to start but also apprehensive! Any tips would be appreciated. Could you PM me? It would be easier to keep track that way.
Good job, and thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## dgordon (Nov 3, 2013)

You did a great job! What a memory you have created for him!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

my husband died on Sept. 30....i have all this litergical stoles...i would like to make a quilt out of them....i am still thinking on the best way to do this! any ideas?
Blessings


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here is a video about t shirt quits and backing or stabilizers.






Dick


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

you did a great job, and he looks happy.


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow!! Do you believe your mom (may she rest in peace) had something to do with the blanket coming back to your family? I believe that there are no coincidences.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

What a great idea. Looks fabulous.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

That must mean so much to him. Nice job.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I've made about 20 tshirt quilts in the last 13 yrs. I always enjoy seeing how others make this wonderful memory quilt. Your son looks very happy with his. I think. too, he loves the fact that you, Mom, made it for him. I'm currently working on a double sided one for a faithful customer that I have made 3 other for her. Yesterday I emptied a lg. box that I've used to keep husband's and my old tshirts, hoping some day to make one for myself. I've made them for grand-daughter and she loves her's; only problem is that the dogs love to lay on it, too.
They're washable which makes it even better. You did a wonderful job on yours.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention how nice it turned out.
Love it!
Dick


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

What a creative idea your son had! And you carried it out so wonderfully! I love it!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> I made a t-shirt quilt from Komen Race for the Cure t-shirts. After it was done, I took it to a local machine quilter with a long-arm machine. She did a wonderful job machine-quilting it. The quilt was raffled, and here's the kicker: my sister, a breast cancer survivor, won it! She won it totally legally. I just about collapsed when I heard her name was the one drawn. She just about collapsed when I delivered it to her. Oh, one more thing: neither she nor I was at the drawing because we were attending our mother's funeral. Mum would have gotten such a kick out of this story.


Do you think she had something to do with it? Just saying.....


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

What a nice gift for your son. He looks so proud in the photo.
My son has a lot of t-shirts from concerts. He is in his 50ties now, and I think I will try and get them from him and make a quilt. Love your idea.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Windmill Knitter said:


> I made a t-shirt quilt from Komen Race for the Cure t-shirts. After it was done, I took it to a local machine quilter with a long-arm machine. She did a wonderful job machine-quilting it. The quilt was raffled, and here's the kicker: my sister, a breast cancer survivor, won it! She won it totally legally. I just about collapsed when I heard her name was the one drawn. She just about collapsed when I delivered it to her. Oh, one more thing: neither she nor I was at the drawing because we were attending our mother's funeral. Mum would have gotten such a kick out of this story.


Such a neat story! And I think Judy in oz made a good point about your mom.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

That is a great idea!


----------

